# Früchte und Ernte 2016



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

Die nächste Ernte kommt bestimmt, ihr müßt nur genau hingucken.   Aber das Ungeziefer wartet auch schon! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2016)

Bäh, das kann man ja nicht mal als Vogelfutter deklarieren. Die wollen die Biester auch nicht haben. Selbst meine Elritzen verweigern die Aufnahme. Da hilft nur ein schickes Stabfeuerzeug.


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2016)

Na dann schauen wir mal was bei uns alles so Rum wuselt
Apfelbaum der erste:
 
__ Apfelquitte :
 
Apfel 2:
 
Süsskirche :
 
Apfelbaum 3:
 
__ Sauerkirsche 1:
 
Rote Himbeeren, ganz viel:
  
Stachelbeeren gelb:
  
Rote Nüsse über Erde:
 
Pfirsich ohne Pfirsiche Dank der Eisheiligen :
  
Und gleich gibt es mehr


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2016)

Und gleich hinterher die beiden Aprikosen welche auch kein Früchte dieses Jahr haben.
Aus dem gleichen Grund wie oben.
  
Kartoffeln und Gurken :
  
__ Oregano Dost, etwas durstig :
  
Rote Johannisbeeren :
    
Noch ein Apfelbaum:
  
Das will mal ein Walnussbaum werden und da hinter der radikal gekürzte __ Holunder vom letztjährigen Rückschnitt:
  
Tomaten und schon wieder Erdbeeren :
  
Noch mehr Kartoffeln, Salat, Zwiebeln, Sellerie und Knoblauch :
  
Und mehr gibt es ein anderes mal, jetzt geht's erst mal planschen 
Und dann gießen


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2016)

Pfirsich ohne Pfirsich finde ich besonders ertragreich


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2016)

Tja Anne, so ist das wenn zwei Tage vor den Eisheiligen der Nachbar meint er muss seine große Kiefer Fällen weil zwei Täubchen drin brüten. Nur war das immer der Windbrecher. Den Aprikosen daneben ging es ja nicht besser.  ;(
Genauso wie der kleine Apfelbaum, der blühte auch genau zu der Zeit, aber da wollten die Immen ihn nicht bestäuben, bis auf 7 Stück.


----------

